# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Ομάδα VoIP

## MAuVE

Στις πρώτες ενέργειες τις ομάδας που θα συγκροτηθεί σχετικά με το voip, να μπεί το θέμα της αριθμοδότησης.

Εγκαθιστώ στο γραφείο μου CME και εκτός δικτύου ΟΤΕ θα διασυνδεθώ με το GK5 (spirosco). 

Το όλο εγχείρημα απαιτεί prefixes από και πρός την gateway μου, πράγμα που καλό θα είναι να γίνει βάσει κάποιας τυποποίησης και όχι βάσει του τι μας (του Σπύρου και εμένα) κατέβει στο κεφάλι.

----------


## mindfox

Να που ήρθε και η ώρα μου να γίνω κακός.

Το έλεγα εγώ ότι θα έχουμε πρόβλημα με τους μικρούς αριθμούς αριθμοδότησης.

Να που χρειάζεται λοιπόν τώρα να λάβουμε υπόψην μας και τα διάφορα gateways που αρχίζουν να στήνονται...

Για να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε σε αυτή τη περίπτωση.
Επαφή με το VoIP team για κανά καφεδάκι, παίζει αυτές τις ημέρες;

----------


## JS

Έγραφα κάποτε:
_ Εφόσον θα ορίσουμε μάλλον gateways για να "βγούμε" σε άλλες πόλεις μπορούμε εκεί να χρησιμοποιήσουμε "prefixes" ή "postfixes" και όχι κάτι στον κύριο αριθμό. Δηλαδή να παίρνουμε 22+αριθμό και να το στέλνει αυτόματα ο GK μας στον "κύριο" GK των Χανίων."_ 

Θεωρώ οτι έτσι απλά μπορεί να γίνει αλλά με επανασχεδιασμό των αριθμών. mindfox νομίζω οτι αυτό το ήξεραν και το περίμεναν όλοι (οτι δεν μας κάνουν οι αριθμοί) όπως περιμέναμε οτι δεν θα μας κάνει το RIP. Απλά σαν ένα δυναμικό δίκτυο που είμαστε πέρνουμε αποφάσεις λίγο πιο κοντόφθαλμα (δεν λέω οτι είναι καλό ή κακό αυτό).
ΝΑΙ θα γίνει ξανασχεδιασμός και ζητάω να συζητήσουμε την εισαγωγή ενός CM εδώ και 1-2 μήνες. Απλά με τις εκλογές και τα υπόλοιπα κανείς δεν έδωσε την πρέπουσα σημασία. Ήρθε λοιπόν η ώρα γιατί αλλιώς ποιός τον κρατάει τον Mauve...  ::  
Τέλος θα συννενοηθώ μαζί με τον Σπύρο μπας και βρούμε καμμιά τσαπατσούλικη λύση με τον gnugk να παίξει ο CM άμεσα.

----------


## Achille

Συμφωνώ να γίνει συνάντηση, επίσης προτείνω να αναλάβει συντονιστής της ομάδας ο mindfox (και να κανονίσει και τη συνάντηση)  ::

----------


## pargyrak

> Συμφωνώ να γίνει συνάντηση, επίσης προτείνω να αναλάβει συντονιστής της ομάδας ο mindfox (και να κανονίσει και τη συνάντηση)


Επιδή το θέμα αφορά και τις άλλες πόλεις τις θα λέγατε να φτιάξουμε μια mailing list για το VoIP?

[email protected]

----------


## mindfox

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την ιδέα του mailing list.

Για τη συνάντηση, προτείνω ημέρα Πέμπτη και ώρα 20:00 σε κάποιο σημείο που να βολεύει τους πάντες (δεν ξέρω ποιοι έχουν γνώσεις σε θέματα H323 και κυριότερα σχεδιασμό αριθμοδότησης και θέλουν να συμμετάσχουν σε αυτή τη συνάντηση).

Νομίζω πως η ώρα δεν προβλέπει καφέ, αλλά μάσα. Οπότε 2 επιλογές μας μένουν:
Ή λαδόκολλα, ή λαδόκολλα (πολλά τα υποκαταστήματά τους).
Επίσης υπάρχει και το στέκι που είχαμε κάνει την 1η συνάντηση για τους Gatekeepers.

----------


## Achille

> Επίσης υπάρχει και το στέκι που είχαμε κάνει την 1η συνάντηση για τους Gatekeepers.


Αν θυμάμαι καλά μιλάς για την ταβέρνα στο Θησείο, έτσι;
Καλύτερα εκεί, έχει περισσότερο ησυχία, στη λαδόκολλα δεν θα μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε.

Συμφωνώ για Πέμπτη 11/3 στις 20:00. Ας δώσει ο papashark τα στοιχεία του κέντρου που τα γνωρίζει καλύτερα.

----------


## papashark

"Αθηναϊκό Φαγητό"

Ακάμαντος 26 (εάν θυμάμαι καλά)

Εύκολα μπορείτε να έρθετε από τον περιφεριακό του Φυλοπάπου από κέντρο, στο σημείο που τελειώνει (γίνετε μονόδρομος) είναι η Ακάμαντος. Εναλλακτικά μπορείτε να έρθετε από την Γέφυρα του Πουλόπουλου και μετά από την Ηρακλειδών που βγάζει στις καφετέρεις του Θησείου.

----------


## mindfox

Τελικά τι έγινε; Θα έρθετε;

Εγώ πάντως θα είμαι εκεί, έστω και μόνος μου


(Μπαααα, ο Τζους σίγουρα θα είναι εκεί για να μου τη σπάσει, ο Πάνος επίσης θα είναι εκεί γιατί έχει καλή μάσα το κατάστημα - θα πάρει και τα ποσοστά του από το λογαριασμό που θα κάνουμε  :: , ο Αχιλλέας θα είναι μια και δεσμέυτηκε λόγω της συμφωνίας του)

Κανας άλλος βρε παιδιά; Δεν έχω χρόνο να δω ποιοι έχετε δηλώσει για την ομάδα, ελπίζω να δείτε το μήνυμα και να έρθετε.

Λοιπόν, καθορίστηκε η ώρα στις 20:00 στο Θησείο (δείτε παραπάνω στοιχεία από τον Papashark)

----------


## Achille

Έχουν πέσει τα απαραίτητα τηλέφωνα, μην ανησυχείς.

Στείλε μου με pm το τηλ σου γιατί δεν το έχω  ::

----------


## JS

> (Μπαααα, ο Τζους σίγουρα θα είναι εκεί για να μου τη σπάσει, ...


Μην φάς !
Βάλτε μου την πρώτη μου απουσία κύριε συντονιστή  :: 
Θα σε κεράσω καφέ το Σάββατο να με ενημερώσεις.

----------


## papashark

> Μην φάς !


Έφαγε έφαγε....  ::  

Είχαμε και 2 συμμετοχές από Θεσσαλονίκη  ::

----------


## mindfox

Αν και καθυστερημένα, θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους, ότι έπειτα από αρκετή σκέψη και λαμβάνοντας όλους τους βραχυπρόθεσμους αλλά και μακροπρόθεσμους στόχους και ανάγκες για την μεταξύ μας "κλειστής ομάδας" τηλεφωνία, προτείνουμε τα εξής:

1) Η αριθμοδότηση θα παραμείνει ως έχει και χωρίς την παραμικρή αλλίωση
2) Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να δημιουργήσουν δικά τους Gateways / IP PBX, θα μπορούν ακολουθώντας τον παρακάτω απλό κανόνα:
α) Για να έχουν πρόσβαση στο Gateway από οπουδήποτε στο AWMN, απλώς θα χρησιμοποιήσουν το nodeid+0 (όπως δηλαδή γίνεται για τις συσκευές). Με λίγα λόγια, το 0 στο τέλος του αριθμού, το κρατάμε για τους Gateways που έχουμε φτιάξει (όσοι έχουμε φτιάξει). Με αυτό το τρόπο, ο Gatekeeper θα στείλει την κλήση στο Gateway και από εκεί και πέρα, ο αριθμός που θα πληκτρολογείτε για να κάνετε κλήση σε εσωτερικό δικό σας ή ακόμα και για να καλέσετε μέσω γραμμής ΟΤΕ (δικής σας φυσικά) είναι καθαρά σε εσάς, μιας και ο Gatekeeper απλώς θα αφαιρέσει το πρόθεμα που τον οδήγησε στο Gateway σας και θα του μεταφέρει αυτούσιο το dialstring που έχει περισσέψει.
Π.Χ. έστω ότι έχω εγώ κάποιο Gateway (node-id=851)
Καλώ από τη δουλειά μου που έχω πρόσβαση στο AWMN (λέμε τώρα) τον αριθμό 0851092106969696. Το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι ο Gatekeeper να καταλάβει (στην ουσία είναι καταχωρυμένος ως gateway ο αριθμός) ότι πρόκειτε για gateway, και έχει οδηγία να στείλει τον αριθμό, μείον τον αριθμό κλήσης του gateway. Άρα, αφαιρώντας το 08510, μένει ο αριθμός: 92106969696. Το τι θα κάνει τώρα αυτός ο αριθμός, είναι θέμα παραμετροποίησης του gateway που έχω στήσει, από εμένα και μόνο (δηλαδή από τον εκάστοτε ιδιοκτήτη). Βέβαια, περιττό να πω πως θα πρέπει να έχετε δημιουργήσει κάποιο security, έτσι ώστε να μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε μόνο εσείς (και όσοι έχουν δική σας άδεια) το gateway.
Τρόποι υπάρχουν πολλοί, και είναι ανάλογα με το gateway που υπάρχει, το τι θέλουμε να κάνει, κλπ.

β) Βέβαια, για να μπορούν οι Gatekeepers να βλέπουν όλα τα gateways, θα πρέπει να ενημερώσουμε τους ιδιοκτήτες τους (μέσω κάποιου mail-group ίσως ::  για την ύπαρξή του. Έτσι, θα περαστούν χειροκίνητα (ίσως αν θέλει κάποιος, να φτιαχτεί και με κάποιο scriptάκι από Web σελίδα) οι ρυθμίσεις που αφορούν το gateway που έχουμε, με αποτέλεσμα να λειτουργήσει ο παραπάνω αναφερόμενος τρόπος.

Με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα λειτουργήσει και η υπεραστική τηλεφωνία. Θα υπάρχει ενημέρωση για τα gateways που θα στηθούν και με ποιο τρόπο θα καλούμε τις διάφορες πόλεις.

Αυτά, και πάλι συγνώμη για την τεράστια καθυστέρηση, αλλά λόγω μετακόμισης (η οποία δε λέει να τελειώσει) και πολύ δουλειάς, άρχισα να χρειάζομαι 25 ώρες το 24ωρο (αν κάποιος το έχει κάνει ας στείλει pm επειγόντως)

----------


## MAuVE

Για δες το ανάποδα :

Εχω ένα εσωτερικό voip με διψήφιους αριθμούς πχ 11, 12, 13 κλπ
Ας πούμε ότι με 0 βγαίνω στο spirosco. Θα προτιμούσα άλλο νούμερο γιατι το 0 είναι τυποποιημένο προς κέντρο πόλεως (ΟΤΕ), αλλά προχωράμε.

Για να πάρω, ας πούμε από το 12 τον spirosco, θα πάρω 012861. 
Αυτός στη συσκευή του θα δεί σαν καλούντα το 012, έκτος αν έχω προσθέσει πρόθεμα 0280, οπότε θα δει 0028012.

Ερώτηση : 

Για να με πάρει πίσω ο spirosco, τι αριθμό πρέπει να καλέσει, 0028012 ;
Αν ναι, μόλις επιλέξαμε εξαψήφια εσωτερικά.

Τι θα γίνει αν κάποιος άλλος βάλει στο εσωτερικό του voip τριψήφιους αριθμούς κλήσης, τα κάναμε επταψήφια ;

----------


## pargyrak

Η αριθμοδότηση που χησιμοποιούμε στη Θεσσαλονίκη και προτείνουμε είναι η εξής:

Έστω ότι το C Class του node είναι 10.122.13.0 

12201300 έως 12201399

Έτσι δεν υπάρχουν αλληλοεπικαλύψεις σύμφωνα με το IP addressing scheme που έχει συμφωνηθεί πανελλήνια.


pargy

----------


## papashark

> Για να πάρω, ας πούμε από το 12 τον spirosco, θα πάρω 012861. 
> Αυτός στη συσκευή του θα δεί σαν καλούντα το 012, έκτος αν έχω προσθέσει πρόθεμα 0280, οπότε θα δει 0028012.
> 
> Ερώτηση : 
> 
> Για να με πάρει πίσω ο spirosco, τι αριθμό πρέπει να καλέσει, 0028012 ;
> Αν ναι, μόλις επιλέξαμε εξαψήφια εσωτερικά.


Από ότι κατάλαβα (και να με συγχωρέσουν οι υπόλοιποι που απαντώ εγώ, αλλά θέλω να δω εάν πράγματι κατάλαβα),

την στιγμή που έχεις gateway (CM), η κλήση που προς spirosco θα περάσει μέσα από τον gw, οπότε ο spirosco θα δει σαν τηλέφωνο που τον καλεί είτε απλά το εσωτερικό σου είτε τον αριθμό που θα έχεις ορίσει στον gw να εμφανίζει.

Όταν θα σε πάρει ο spirosco, στην πραγματικότητα θα πάρει τον gw σου, και ο gw θα στείλει την κλήση στο εσωτερικό που εσύ έχεις ορίσει.

Με λίγα λόγια εσένα το νούμερο σου πλέον θα δείχνει τον gw και όχι κάποια συσκευή, είναι όπως τα απλά τηλέφωνα, άμα βάλεις τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, το νούμερο αντιστοιχεί στο PBX και όχι σε κάποια συσκευή.


_(Τα παραπάνω μέχρι να τα επιβεβαιώση κάποιους που πράγματι ξέρει τι του γίνετε, παρακαλώ πολύ να μην τα λάβει κανείς σοβαρά υπόψιν ! ) _

----------


## mindfox

> Για δες το ανάποδα :
> 
> Εχω ένα εσωτερικό voip με διψήφιους αριθμούς πχ 11, 12, 13 κλπ
> Ας πούμε ότι με 0 βγαίνω στο spirosco. Θα προτιμούσα άλλο νούμερο γιατι το 0 είναι τυποποιημένο προς κέντρο πόλεως (ΟΤΕ), αλλά προχωράμε.
> 
> Για να πάρω, ας πούμε από το 12 τον spirosco, θα πάρω 012861. 
> Αυτός στη συσκευή του θα δεί σαν καλούντα το 012, έκτος αν έχω προσθέσει πρόθεμα 0280, οπότε θα δει 0028012.
> 
> Ερώτηση : 
> ...


Δεν είπα αυτό. Ο αριθμός του gateway σου θα είναι 0281*0* και μετά το 12 για το εσωτερικό σου.

Άρα, εσύ καλείς τον spyrosco για να κάνεις χρήση του gateway που έχει, με το 12860 ενώ για να μιλήσεις μαζί του στη συσκευή 1, θα καλέσεις το 12861. 

Αν χρησιμοποιείς το 0 στο dialplan σου για γραμμή πόλης, μπορείς να βάλεις το * για το H323 κανάλι που κάνει register στους GK.

----------


## mindfox

Το 0 είπαμε να χρησιμοποιηθεί μετά το node-id, όχι πριν.

----------


## eaggelidis

Τελικά 


μετά από αυτή την συζήτηση που καταλήξαμε ?

Υπάρχει κάποιο doc η howto για το πως πρέπει να είναι το αριθμοδοτικό σχέδιο ?

Ηλίας Αγγελίδης
CCIE #7394

----------


## papashark

Καλησπέρα και καλώς όρισες.

Προς τι το τόσο επείγον ενδιαφέρον ? Σήμερα μόλις γράφτηκες...

Έχεις στήσει κόμβο κάπου (εκτός από τα ΑΡ της εταιρείας σου) ?


Σύμφωνα με την υπογραφή σου μπορείς να φανείς εξαιρετικά χρήσιμος, αλλά θα πρέπει να μας πεις γιατί πράγμα ενδιαφέρε ακριβώς  ::

----------


## eaggelidis

Όχι,

ακόμη στο στάδιο των δοκιμών και των ελέγχων αν υπάρχει κοντά μου κόμβος που μπορώ αρχικά να συνδεθώ σαν χρήστης και στην συνέχεια αν μπορώ να γίνω κόμβος.

Το ενδιαφέρων είναι μεγάλο γιατί τέτοια θέματα (αριθμοδοτικά ή προβλήματα routing) είναι κάτι που αντιμετοπίζω καθημερινά στην δουλειά μου.

Για το λόγο αυτό ρωτάω να δώ αν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο έτσι ωστε αφού το μελετήσω να προτείνω και εγώ κάτι.

Ηλίας

----------


## papashark

Ωραία, ελπίζω να σε γνωρίσουμε από κοντά πριν το επόμενο voip meeting !  ::

----------


## JS

Καλως ήρθες  :: 
Κάνε μια αναζήτηση στο forum με την λέξη voip και θα βρείς αρκετά. Το κουράσαμε και εμείς πολύ  ::  
Μια μεγάλη συζήτηση είναι:
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3059

Καλό διάβασμα  ::

----------


## Brat3

Υπάρχει mailing-list ? (και θέληση για VoIP σε άλλες πόλλεις μέσω tunneling ? ....κοινο dial-plan....blablabla....)

----------


## eaggelidis

Να και κάτι interesting.

Όχι πως δεν γίνεται αλλά έχουμε να αντιμετοπίσουμε δυο βασικά προβλήματα. QOS k QOS

Με ποιόν τρόπο λέμε για το tunnel . Πάνω από Internet ? σε τι εξοπλισμό ?

Στη διάθεσή σας για συζήτηση.

Η

----------


## Brat3

Πιο πολύ δοκιμαστικά μιας και δεν νομίζω οτί κανείς μας προτίθεται να δώσει χρήματα για να πάρει μισθωμένες κτλ...οπότε μάλλον VoIP-over-aDSL για αρχή. (Φυσικά ξεχνάμε QOS εκεί μιας και δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε control σε ξένους routers). Νομίζω πως QOS μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί μόνο μέσα στα w-lans μας στα οποία έχουμε και άμεσο έλεγχο...από εκεί και πέρα το χάος. Απλά ένα κοινό dial-plan βοηθάει αρκετά στο στήσιμο (...όχι βάλε 0 για αθήνα 5 για δράμα...όχι όχι ήταν 35...ή μήπως 145 ?... )


αλήθεια, τα allied telesyn RG 2ΧΧ και 6ΧΧ series σε τι τιμές βγαίνουν ? (η algosystems δεν τα φέρνει ? sorry αν κάνω λάθος)

----------


## eaggelidis

Ανεξάρτητα αν έχεις δικό σου δρομολογητή η χρησιμοποιείς το δημόσιο internet (adsl, lmds etc) πρέπει να ορίζεις QOS στο tunnel γιατί αλλιώς κλάψτα χαράλαμπε.

Βέβαια στους CISCO όλα αυτά υποστηρίζονται και μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τεχνικές QOS και Queueing.

Στο LINUX δεν ξέρω.

Γνωρίζει κανείς άλλος ?

Η

----------


## mindfox

Να με συγχωρήσετε που θα σας φρενάρω, αλλά κάνετε κουβέντα πάνω σε ένα συγκεκριμένο θέμα, με συγκεκριμένο τίτλο.

Θα ήθελα να σας παρακαλέσω να σεβαστήτε τον τίτλο και να ανοίξετε άλλο topic για να κάνετε ανταλλαγή / επίδειξη γνώσεων.

Ούτε ο ένας, ούτε ο άλλος δεν ήσασταν στα meetings και ούτε και ζητήσατε να μάθετε αν έχουμε ασχοληθεί με το θέμα και αν ναι, προς πια κατεύθυνση είμαστε.

Λυπάμαι αν ο τόνος του post μου είναι βαρύς, αλλά είδα ξαφνικά 2 νέα πρόσωπα να ανταλλάσουν απόψεις σαν να έχουν κάνει τις άπειρες συζητήσεις επί του θέματος, και μάλιστα σε ένα θέμα που αφορά την ενημέρωση του δικτύου από το VoIP team.

Μήπως να μας ρωτούσατε κι εμάς λιγάκι;;;

 ::

----------


## Brat3

sorry που δεν κατέβηκα από Ιωάννινα Αθήνα να φάμε μπριζολίτσες παρεούλα. Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και άλλα μερη στην ελλάδα εκτός της αθήνας. Ούτε μπαίνω στα χωράφια σου ούτε το φαί σου τρώω. Αν δεν θέλετε άλλες απόψεις κλείστε (ιδιωτικοποιήστε) τις ομάδες εργασίας. Αν δεν θέλετε συνεργασία/κριτική κάντε το forum moderated. 


Δεν ήρθα για να κρίνω τη δουλειά σου...ήρθα ζητώντας συνεργασία...κάτι που δεν βλέπω να γίνεται για δεύτερη φορά όσο αφορά την επαρχία (ακόμα εκρεμμεί το θέμα με τα DNS subnets...)

----------


## papashark

Κώστα, τα παιδιά πιστεύω ότι θέλουν να βοηθήσουν, ο eaggelidis είναι όμως εντελώς καινούργιος και από ότι βλέπω με πολύ όρεξη και πράγματι είχε ζητήσει να μάθει τι έχουμε κάνει μέχρι τώρα, για να βοηθήσει και εκείνος όπως και άμα μπορεί.

Ο δε brat3 δεν είναι συχνός επισκέπτης μας, με αποτέλεσμα να μένει και εκείνος λίγο πίσω στις εξελίξεις.

Πιστεύω ότι ναι μεν πιάσανε την πάρλα και βγήκανε off topic, αλλά και εμείς πρέπει να κάτσουμε να γράψουμε τα αποτελέσμα από το τελευταίο VoIP team meeting, για να πληροφωρηθή ο κόσμος (μιά φορά έλλειψε ο JS από την ομάδα, και ξέχασα να φορέσω εγώ ξανθιά περούκα να κάνω την γραμματέα  ::  )

----------


## mindfox

Για άλλη μια φορά έγινε παρεξήγηση των γραφόμενων...


Δείτε βρε παιδιά το θέμα της ενότητας... 

Είναι από το VoIP team της Αθήνας προς το AWMN.

Αν θέλετε να μοιραστούμε τεχνογνωσία και να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις, ευχαρίστως να το κάνουμε σε άλλο θέμα.

Εδώ, ότι γράφετε είναι παρεξηγήσιμο από πλευράς δικτύου. Φαίνεται σαν να κάνουμε σαν VoIP ομάδα, καταγραφή σκέψεων και αυτό δεν είναι σωστό. Καταλάβατε;

Αυτό μόνο.

----------


## JS

Συμφωνώ με τον Κώστα. Ας γίνει σε κάποιο άλλο thread.
Από την άλλη όντως δεν έχουμε ενημερώσει επαρκώς τον κόσμο σχετικά με τις εφαρμογές μας στο VoIP. Θα αρχίσω σε λίγο ένα ψιλο-whitepaper.

Υ.Γ. Brat τι αρπάζεσαι αμέσως ;;; cool.

----------


## xaotikos

Να προτείνω κάτι άλλο? Μιας και δεν είδα (ίσως να είμαι λίγο απρόσεχτος λόγω αυπνίας) κάπου ανακοινώσεις της *ομάδας* αποτελέσματα κλπ. 
Να αλλάξουμε το thread σε αυτό σε κάτι του στυλ "VoIP απόψεις" και να κάνουμε ένα άλλο "Ομάδα VoIP" στο οποίο να ναφέρονται μόνο τα της ομάδας (ανακοινώσεις, meetings,οδηγίες κλπ)???

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ερώτηση: μπορούμε να περιορίσουμε το range των tcp/udp ports που χρεάζονται για το H.245 Call Control και το RTP/RTCP σε κάποιες συγκεκρημένες ? Μπορεί ο gatekeeper να επιβάλει κάτι τέτοιο ?

Στο firewall οι παρακάτω κανόνες αφήνουν το trafic στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο αλλά το range είναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ...

iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --sport 1024:65535 --dport 1024:65535 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --sport 1024:65535 --dport 1024:65535 -j ACCEPT

Το gnomemeeting χρησιμοποιεί π.χ.
TCP_PORT_RANGE=30000:30010
RTP_PORT_RANGE=5000:5007
TCP_LISTENING_PORT=1720
GK_PORT_RANGE=5010:5013

Μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι ανάλογο ? ρυθμίζονται τα hardware VoIP να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο ?

Νομίζω θα χρησιμεύσει και στο trafic shaping...

Διάβασα κάπου οτι με αυτές τις ρυθμήσεις πετυχαίνεις να περιορίσεις το range που ακούει ο gatekeeper (τουλάχιστον να περιοριστεί το ένα απ' τα δύο ranges αρκεί)...

Q931PortRange=20000-20020
H245PortRange=30000-30010
T120PortRange=40000-40010
RTPPortRange=50000-59999

ισχύει ?

----------


## JS

Στον GnuGK που χρησιμοποιούμε γίνεται να κάνεις αυτό που λες.
Αλλά (πάντα υπάρχει ένα αλλά) είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος οτι γίνεται αν και μόνο αν ο gatekeeper είναι ρυθμισμένος σε routed mode (όλο το traffic δλδ να περνάει απο αυτόν).
Εμείς δεν παίζουμε έτσι, γιατί αν παίζαμε δεν θα είχαμε μιλήσει ακόμα σε voip  :: 

Τώρα αν θέλουμε όντως να βγάλουμε τα ματάκια μας έχω μία πρόταση. Ίσως (λέω ΙΣΩΣ) αν βάλουμε τους GK να περνάνε απο μέσα τους τα call signaling να πετύχουμε να δουλέψει το restriction σε αυτά. Όμως δεν θέλουμε με τίποτα να περνάμε απο τους GK τα δεδομένα (video/audio).
Η αλλαγή στο config είναι πολύ απλή και στις δύο περιπτώσεις αλλά πρέπει να ξέρουμε αν τα ωφέλη αξίζουν το drawback που ίσως έχουμε.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Τα δύο τελευταία νομίζω είναι για proxy, για δες εδώ, τελικά βρήκα που το είχα πετύχει...

http://www.gnomemeeting.org/index.php?r ... =x266.html

Έξυπνο αυτό που λες, τουλάχιστον θα γλυτώσουμε όλες αυτές τις tcp ports...

Τι λέτε για μερικές δοκιμές ?
Δεν είναι μόνο το firewall είναι γενικώς το tracking που είναι χρήσημο...

----------


## avel

Σε ένα μήνυμά του ο Mindfox είχε αναφέρει σε ένα bullet το θέμα *Peering με άλλα VoIP δίκτυα (FWD κ.λπ.)*. Εδώ παραθέτω ένα ενδιαφέρον mail από τον Jeff Pulver στην mailing list του FWD.

Disclaimer: Το μήνυμα αυτό είναι μόνο για food for thought, μια και φαντάζομαι ότι υπάρχουν σημαντικά ζητήματα που έχουν προτεραιότητα, όπως η μετάβαση σε SIP, η αριθμοδότηση, η εύρεση σωστού μέρους με καλό Internet bandwidth για να επιτευχθεί το peering κ.λπ.. (Κι επίσης, εγώ προσωπικά είμαι "στην απ'έξω", δηλ. όχι συνδεδεμένος στο AWMN...).




> From: Jeff Pulver <jeff pulver.com>
> Subject: Peering with Free World Dialup
> To: FWD LISTSERV.PULVER.COM
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just about every other day it seems I receive an email from someone who
> wants to establish a peering relationship with Free World Dialup.
> 
> ...


Το peering, σύμφωνα με κάποια reports, μπορεί να γίνει και ανεπίσημα, χωρίς να συμπληρωθούν όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία. Ωστόσο, η συμπλήρωσή τους είναι απαραίτητη αν χρειάζεται να δημοσιευθούν οι πληροφορίες στη σελίδα http://www.freeworlddialup.com/advanced/peering_numbers .

----------


## mindfox

Ακριβώς αυτό είχα στο νου μου avel.

Καθώς (και γιατί όχι) peering και με άλλα wireless και μη, communities ανά τον κόσμο.

Πάντως, κάτι είναι στα σκαριά. One-man show δυστυχώς (διότι δεν εμφανίστηκε σχεδόν κανείς στην έκκληση για συνάντηση για την ομάδα multimedia, εκτός από τους γνωστούς άγνωστους) οπότε παρακαλώ να δικαιολογήσετε την οποιαδήποτε καθυστέρηση  ::

----------


## eaggelidis

Μιας και τις τελευταίες ημέρες έχει αναφερθεί το πως θα πρέπει να είναι το dial plan τι θα λέγατε να γίνει μια προκαθορισμένη συνάντηση με όλες τις ομάδες voip των υπολοίπων wifi κοινωτήτων ?

Η

----------


## enaon

Ναι πρέπει, δέν είναι καθόλου εύχρηστο έτσι.. Νομίζω τα 3 και 7 είναι ελεύθερα για ιδιωτική χρήση (απο το pvoogle το έμαθα). Να συζητούσαμε λίγο πρώτα στο forum πιθανές προτάσεις;

----------


## pargyrak

Τι θα λέγατε για 8-9 Φεβρουαρίου κατά τη διάρκεια της Cisco Expo?

----------


## paravoid

> Τι θα λέγατε για 8-9 Φεβρουαρίου κατά τη διάρκεια της Cisco Expo?


Αν και πέφτει μέσα σε εξεταστική, μέσα.

----------


## Lewis

> Τι θα λέγατε για 8-9 Φεβρουαρίου κατά τη διάρκεια της Cisco Expo?


κατά 99% θα είμαι και εγώ στην CiscoExpo, οπότε είμαι μέσα...

και σταματάνε οι νυχτερινές πληκτρολογήσεις ανταλλαγής απόψεων για την αριθμοδότηση με τον Ysam  ::

----------


## eaggelidis

Έτσι και αλλιώς εκεί θα είμαι.

Να τα πούμε σε ένα από τα bar.

H

----------


## pargyrak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pargyrak
> 
> Τι θα λέγατε για 8-9 Φεβρουαρίου κατά τη διάρκεια της Cisco Expo?
> 
> 
> κατά 99% θα είμαι και εγώ στην CiscoExpo, οπότε είμαι μέσα...
> 
> και σταματάνε οι νυχτερινές πληκτρολογήσεις ανταλλαγής απόψεων για την αριθμοδότηση με τον Ysam


Άντε να κάνουμε και κάνα φράγκο εργασία.

Να συνδέσουμε τον αστερία σου με τον διαχειριιστή κλήσεων μου.

Έχω βρει κάτι σχετικά λίνκια

Για την αριθμοδότηση δε σκιάζομαι και πολύ, έβαλα 2 ψηφία σαν εσωτερικά και μετά βλέπουμε, άλλωστε υπάρχουν τα translation rulezzz

μπάη δε γούεη το 7920 που σου έλεγα? Ε-ε-έρχεται

----------


## Lewis

μήπως μπορούμε να ρίξουμε ιδέες σχετικά με την αριθμοδότηση, για να έχουμε περισσότερο χρόνο στο meeting ?

να έχει γίνει μιά συζήτηση εδώ προηγουμένως...

----------


## xrg

Επειδή δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να έρθω στην έκθεση και θέλω να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας, παραθέτω την πρότασή μου.
Αρχικές προϋποθέσεις είναι:
1) να είναι συμβατή η αριθμοδότηση με τη δημόσια. Έχω (δικό μου, νόμιμο) fxo, και θέλω να καλώ δημόσιους αριθμούς με τον κλασικό τρόπο. Επίσης θέλω το clip να μου δίνει πραγματικούς αριθμούς.
2) να είναι επίπεδη. Όχι αστεράκια, διέσεις, '0' κλπ.
3) να μου επιτρέπει να βάλω τον OTE, το awmn και κάποιο δικό μου, εσωτερικό δίκτυο. 
Αν καλυφθούν όλες οι προϋποθέσεις, τότε το σχήμα θα είναι και λογικό για όλους όσους θέλουν να έχουν voip..

Ο αριθμός θα έχει μορφή:
 3 Φ Δ χχχχχχ 
όπου:
'3' Η επιλογή εσωτερικών αριθμών. Είναι συμβατή με την ΕΕΤΤ και επιτρέπει όλα τα άλλα πχ. 2 10-1234567 να δουλεύουν κανονικά.
'Φ' Επιλογή εσωτερικού δικτύου. '2' για το *wmn, 9 για το free world dialup, '3' για το δικτυάκι που έφτιαξα στο σπίτι/γραφείο μου κλπ. Τα 0,1 τα αφήνουμε για πιό 'περίεργες' υπηρεσίες. Το '2', αν και προαιρετικό, καλύτερα να συμφωνήσουμε όλοι να το έχουμε για wmn.
'Δ' Επιλογή wmn. '0' για υπηρεσίες, '1' για το awmn, '31'  ::  για τη Θεσ/νικη κλπ. Βέβαια μπορεί αυτό να αλλάξει και να το συμφωνήσουμε αλλιώς..
'χχχχχ' Αριθμός του δικτύου, π.χ. nodeid.

Παραδείγματα:
Το voip μου:


```
 3 2 1 027752
```

Η ώρα (για όλα τα wmn)


```
 3 2 0 141
```

Το δεύτερο ipφωνο που λειτουργεί ως εσωτερικό στο σπίτι μου:


```
 3 3 02
```

κλπ.
Και φυσικά όλα τα σταθερά/κινητά τηλέφωνα έχουν τον ίδιο αριθμό τους.

----------


## pargyrak

Μια και όλη η ελλάδα έχει 10.ΧΧΧ.ΥΥΥ.ΖΖΖ διευθύνσεις νομίζω ότι θα βόλευε περισσότερο εξής σχήμα


XXXZZZnn για παράδειγμα έχω το C-Class 10.122.13.0

Το ip τηλέφωνο μου θα είναι

122013 13.

Έτσι έχουμε και 2 ψηφία στα αριστερά που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν ώστε να είμαστε συμβατοί με την ΕΕΕΤ και για ρουτινγκ

----------


## dti

Μετά τη δημιουργία νέου user interface στη nodedb (την οποία χρησιμοποιούν ακόμη αρκετά wireless communities στην Ελλάδα) έπαψε να ισχύει ο τοπικός χαρακτήρας στην αρίθμηση των node id's ανά περιοχή (δηλαδή π.χ. εγώ δεν είμαι ο #1 στην Αθήνα, αλλά ο #2382 στην αύξουσα αρίθμηση της παγκόσμιας βάσης της nodedb). 
Ως εκ τούτου, μάλλον θα υπάρξει σε λίγο σύγχιση και πρέπει ενδεχομένως να λάβουμε υπόψη μας και αυτή την εξέλιξη.

----------


## eaggelidis

Το σχήμα με τις ip διευθύνσεις δεν βολεύει κατά την προσωπική άποψη μιας και 

1) Αλλάζεις σχετικά εύκολα ip από ότι nodeid
2) Ποιό εύκολα θυμάσαι το id του κάθε κόμβου παρά την ip του
3) Δεσμεύουμε μεγαλύτερο αριθμό τηλεφώνων μιας και οι ip έχουν μεγαλύτερο εύρος

Πρότασή μου είναι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάτι με αυτό που αναφέρει ο xrg παραπάνω.

3 ή 7 το πρώτο ψηφίο (συμβατοί με ΟΤΕ κ.λ.π) 
τα 2 επόμενα για το γεωγραφικό δίκτυο (10 Αθήνα, 30 Θεσ/κη, 40 Λάρισα, 80 Κρήτη κ.ο.κ)

και τα υπόλοιπα 5-7 για τον χαρακτηρισμό του τηλεφώνου μας 

Με ιδέα για να σκεφτόμαστε

Η

----------


## Achille

> (δηλαδή π.χ. εγώ δεν είμαι ο #1 στην Αθήνα, αλλά ο #2382 στην αύξουσα αρίθμηση της παγκόσμιας βάσης της nodedb).


Δεν είσαι πια δηλαδή το τιμητικό νούμερο 1;

----------


## papashark

> Μετά τη δημιουργία νέου user interface στη nodedb (την οποία χρησιμοποιούν ακόμη αρκετά wireless communities στην Ελλάδα) έπαψε να ισχύει ο τοπικός χαρακτήρας στην αρίθμηση των node id's ανά περιοχή (δηλαδή π.χ. εγώ δεν είμαι ο #1 στην Αθήνα, αλλά ο #2382 στην αύξουσα αρίθμηση της παγκόσμιας βάσης της nodedb). 
> Ως εκ τούτου, μάλλον θα υπάρξει σε λίγο σύγχιση και πρέπει ενδεχομένως να λάβουμε υπόψη μας και αυτή την εξέλιξη.


Aυτό μπορεί να είναι μια πάρα πολύ καλή εξέλιξη.

Από ότι κατάλαβα, κάθε κόμβος στην Nodedb, ανεξαρτήτος περιοχής, μπορεί να έχει ένα μοναδικό νούμερο. Έτσι αν χρησιμοποιούσαμε ακόμα την NodeDB θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε ο καθένας ένα της νούμερο για αριθμό τηλεφώνου, και να μην υπάρχει ένα 23 στην Αθήνα, άλλο ένα στην Θεσσαλονίκη, ένα τρίτο στο Ηράκλειο και πάει λέγοντας.

Θα μπορούσε να το είχε και αυτό το wind, αλλά από πλευράς σχεδίασης έχει το λάθος ότι απευθήνετε σε μία κοινότητα μόνο και όχι σε πολλές ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## Ifaistos

Σε παλιότερη voip-συζήτηση για το θέμα της αριθμοδότησης είχαμε πει να δούμε κάτι της μορφής

7-XX-YYYYYYY

Όπου 
7 (νομίζω είχαμε πει και για το 9 ίσως) το πρόθεμα που έχει διατεθεί από την ΕΕΤΤ για Private Networks ώστε να μην υπάρχει conflict με όσους χρησιμοποιούν * ή άλλες λύσεις για να καλούν pstn/mobile αριθμούς

ΧΧ 

01-52 - Αριθμός νομού (01 Αθήνα, 31 για Θεσ/νίκη κλπ κλπ)

Τα υπόλοιπα νούμερα 00,53-99 θα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σαν πρόθεμα για διάφορες άλλες υπηρεσίες "κοινής οφέλειας" π.χ το 141 ή το wake up call ή άλλες υπηρεσίες 

ΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ
Τα ψηφία αυτά να είναι ελεύθερα για αριθμοδότηση η οποία θα καθορίζεται σε κάθε περιοχή/νομό από τον αντίστοιχο φορέα.

Είναι κάτι παραπλήσιο με το μοντέλο που υπάρχει για τις ip.
Έτσι από την μιά θα υπάρχει μια ομοιογένεια ώστε να μπορούν να επικοινωνούν οι διάφορες περιοχές μεταξύ τους ακόμα και 2 νούμερα στο ΥΥΥΥΥΥ κομμάτι είναι ίδια και από την άλλη ο κάθε νομός θα μπορεί να ορίσει το πως θα γίνεται η αριθμοδότηση για αυτό το κομμάτι ανάλογα με το τι τους βολεύει (π.χ nodedb id, wind, ip κλπ κλπ)

Βέβαια εξίσου σημαντικό με την αριθμοδότηση είναι και το κομμάτι του authendication αλλά ας καταλήξουμε με τα...απλά  ::  πρώτα και τα δύσκολα για αργότερα

----------


## nvak

Το 707000χχχχ χρησιμοποιείται και απο το i-call

----------


## dti

Εγώ λέω να ακολουθήσουμε τη συμβουλή του sotiris και να ενημερώσουμε την ΕΕΤΤ για να μας πει κι εκείνη την άποψή της!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

> Το 707000χχχχ χρησιμοποιείται και απο το i-call


και?

----------


## Lewis

> Από ότι κατάλαβα, κάθε κόμβος στην Nodedb, ανεξαρτήτος περιοχής, μπορεί να έχει ένα μοναδικό νούμερο. Έτσι αν χρησιμοποιούσαμε ακόμα την NodeDB θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε ο καθένας ένα της νούμερο για αριθμό τηλεφώνου, και να μην υπάρχει ένα 23 στην Αθήνα, άλλο ένα στην Θεσσαλονίκη, ένα τρίτο στο Ηράκλειο και πάει λέγοντας.
> 
> Θα μπορούσε να το είχε και αυτό το wind, αλλά από πλευράς σχεδίασης έχει το λάθος ότι απευθήνετε σε μία κοινότητα μόνο και όχι σε πολλές ταυτόχρονα.


εμείς δεν χρησιμοποιούμε το nodedb.
καθόλου, εδώ και 2+ χρόνια.

υποτίθεται πως κάτι θα γινόταν με το wind, αλλά πάπαλα..
το wind δεν έχει βγάλει release μέχρι σήμερα.

εκτός αυτού, τα google data για Θεσσαλονίκη είναι για τα μπάζα.

Δευτερώνω την αποψη του Pargyrak για ip-based αριθμοδότηση.
μου φαίνεται πιό απλό και εύκολο..

και εν πάσει περιπτώσει, ποιοί είναι αυτοί οι τσιγγγάνοι που αλλάζουν ip κάθε τρείς και λίγο;
πόσες φορές έχει συμβεί αυτό στον μέσο client τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια;

----------


## eaggelidis

Αρκετές φορές συμβαίνει να αλλάζει ip για τον α / β λόγω.

Αφού θέλουμε να είμαστε συμβατοί και με τον έξω κόσμο δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε 19χχχχχχ τηλέφωνο.

Ifaistos έχουμε την ίδια άποψη

----------


## argi

Επίσης με το ip based θα γίνει ένα μικρό πρόβλημα αν θες να βγάλεις και τηλέφωνο με Inet ip... 

@rg!

----------


## Lewis

> Μετά τη δημιουργία νέου user interface στη nodedb (την οποία χρησιμοποιούν ακόμη αρκετά wireless communities στην Ελλάδα) ....


ωραίο interface.....
τα data πότε θα τα βάλουν ?

ελλάδα δυστυχώς είναι μόνον η Αθήνα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## StarGazer

Ας χρησιμοποιήσουμε WiND τότε....
Για ρίξε μια ματιά :: 

btw θερμά συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά που το κάνανε+++

----------


## papashark

> και εν πάσει περιπτώσει, ποιοί είναι αυτοί οι τσιγγγάνοι που αλλάζουν ip κάθε τρείς και λίγο;
> πόσες φορές έχει συμβεί αυτό στον μέσο client τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια;


Οι clients αλλάζουν ΑΡ, γιατί αυτό που ήταν γέμισε, γιατί ξεφύτρωσε ένα καινούργιο ποιό κοντά, γιατί το ΑΡ που είχαν απέκτησε θόρυβο, γιατί μια μέρα έγιναν ΒΒ....

----------


## dti

> Ας χρησιμοποιήσουμε WiND τότε....
> Για ρίξε μια ματιά
> 
> btw θερμά συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά που το κάνανε+++


Για δώσε και κανένα url.

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Το 707000χχχχ χρησιμοποιείται και απο το i-call
> 
> 
> και?


αφού όπως αναφέρθηκε το 7 είναι το πρόθεμα που έχει διατεθεί από την ΕΕΤΤ για Private Networks μάλλον και εμείς πρός τα κεί πρέπει να κινηθούμε. 
Βάζουμε δεκαψήφιους με αρχικό το 7 για voip. πχ 708sssxxxx όπου sss η περιοχή. Στον αριθμό περιοχής μπορούμε να ακολουθήσουμε τον ΟΤΕ.

Μπορούμε να ρωτήσουμε συμβουλευτικά και την ΕΕΤΤ . 
Πιθανόν να έχουν ήδη φτιάξει κάποιους κανόνες και θα είναι καλό να τους ακολουθήσουμε.
Μπορεί πχ το 708 να χρειάζεται να μας το δώσουν αυτοί.
Απο τι στιγμή που δεν αποτελούμε απομονωμένη νησίδα αλλά συνδεόμαστε με το υπόλοιπο inet έχουν και αυτοί λόγο.

----------


## pargyrak

Οι client αλλάζουν ip αλλά όχι τα nodes

Η πρόταση μου, ήταν για τα Nodes και το κάθε node δίνει στον client όσα διψήφια νούμερα θέλει. Αυτό δε σημαίει ότι τα τελευταία δύο νούμερα θα αντιστοιχούν με το τελευταίο μέρος της ip του ip-phone του.

Αν υπάρξει ένας κόμβος με παραπάνω πό 99 τηλέφωνα ε ας πάρει ένα c-class ακόμα.

Με αυτό το μοντέλο μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ήδη ψηφία και για routing.

----------


## ice

Ζητω δημοσια συγνωμη στον ifaisto που με βοηθεισε με απλα βηματα να συνδεθω στους Voip servers .


SORRY MASTER ΦΕΟΥΔΑΡΧΗ !!!!

----------


## Ifaistos

έτσι... έτσι...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

Να ρωτησω τους αρχοντες του VOIP ??

Με sjphone μεσω nat πως μπορω να συνδεθω και να μιλησω σε sip server του awmn ??

εχω μια IP(στο mikrotik) awmn και μετα εχω fake ip στο δικτυο και δεν μπορω να αλλαξω τις IP

----------


## Lewis

Εγώ θα είμαι Τρίτη απόγευμα στην Αθήνα, και ο pargyrak Τετάρτη μεσημέρι.

θα κάνουμε συνάντηση την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα επί του θέματος ;

----------


## eaggelidis

Μέσα από εμένα.

Τετάρτη είναι καλή μέρα, μετά τις 9 που τελειώνει η Cisco Expo έχει καλά ταβερνάκια εκεί γύρω όπως και Bar.

Be there

----------


## acoul

Ωραία ιδέα !!

----------


## ice

Μιας και αρκετοι θα ειναι στην CISCO ειναι μια καλη ιδεα !!!

----------


## eaggelidis

Θα με βρείτε στο περίπτερο της Algo μετά τις 14

Η

----------


## lambrosk

Δυστυχώς έχει πέσει πολύ δουλειά , και μετά απο 1μιση μήνα αναρωτική και συμμάζεμα εκρεμοτήτων ο ρυθμός δεν μας επιτρέπει ευχάριστη ανάπαυλα 2 ημερών... next year , όσοι πάτε μεταφέρτε εντυπώσεις απο καινούρια πράγματα...  ::

----------


## Lewis

τελικά μάλλον κανένας δεν είχε διάθεση για συζήτηση πάνω στο θέμα της αριθμοδότησης...
χτες το μεσημέρι βρεθήκαμε με Βέγγο, Ντούζινα, Αχιλλέα, Παραβόιντ, και παπασάρκ, αλλά αρκεστήκαμε σε ιστορίες για άγρίους (ασύρματες ιστορίες καθημερινής τρέλλας).

το βραδάκι πετύχαμε και τον eliagel αλλά είμασταν λίγοι....

όπως και νάχει, κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να το συζητήσουμε...

----------


## vegos

> χτες το μεσημέρι βρεθήκαμε με Βέγγο, Ντούζινα, Αχιλλέα, Παραβόιντ, και παπασάρκ, αλλά αρκεστήκαμε σε ιστορίες για άγρίους (ασύρματες ιστορίες καθημερινής τρέλλας).


Ενώ σήμερα...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## eaggelidis

Συμφωνώ.

Μέσα στην έκθεση μόνο για αριθμοδότηση δεν είπαμε.

Πάντως πρέπει να το συζητήσουμε το θέμα

Η

----------


## Lewis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Lewis
> 
> χτες το μεσημέρι βρεθήκαμε με Βέγγο, Ντούζινα, Αχιλλέα, Παραβόιντ, και παπασάρκ, αλλά αρκεστήκαμε σε ιστορίες για άγρίους (ασύρματες ιστορίες καθημερινής τρέλλας).
> 
> 
> Ενώ σήμερα...


γενικώς το AWMN είχε κατακλύσει την έκθεση...
σε κάποια στιγμή μου κάνει νεύμα ένας και με ρωτάει αν είμαι από το AWMN.
του λέω πως είμαι από το TWMN και έτσι γνώρισα τον Ice και τον ..Κατσαρό (??)
Επίσης εμφανίστηκε και ο Digi που είχα να τον δω καμμιά 10αρία χρόνια...
(πολύ τον ταίζετε... όταν τον είχαμε φοιτητή, είχε κορμάρα, τώρα κοντέυει να γίνει ..σαν κι εμένα)

γενικά καλά ήταν, αλλά από αριθμοδότηση, τζίφος..

----------


## Asterix

Τι θα γίνει ρε παιδια με την αριθμοδότηση και 'μεις εδώ στο hwmn(HSWN) περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε με αυτό το θέμα....
Οι Offnet χρήστες πως (σε ποιο νούμερο θα μας καλούν?) Σκεφτόμαστε ίσως να πάρουμε μια 30άρα (2mb/s) PRA από ΟΤΕ με 300-400 νούμερα η στην οικονομικότερη περίπτωση 2-3 DMI ISDN...
Υπάρχει λύση να μας καλούν σε κάποιο # οι offnet χρήστες?

----------


## eaggelidis

Έλα ντε.

Οι απόψεις είναι διχασμένες.

Βασικά υπάρχουν δύο σχέδια

ένα με IP ένα με WIND node

Και τα δύο έχουν +,-

Και τα δύο θέλουν ένα πρόθεμα ΟΤΕ Like 2ΧΧΥΥΥΥΥΥ

Απλά πρέπει να τα βάλουμε κάτω και να το φτιάξουμε

----------


## dti

Μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες πρόκειται να γίνει δημόσια διαβούλευση από την ΕΕΤΤ γενικά για το Voip στην Ελλάδα. Εκεί πρέπει να καταθέσουμε τις δικές μας προτάσεις για το πανελλαδικό σχέδιο voip αριθμοδότησης των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων.
Όταν είχαμε συναντηθεί με την ΕΕΤΤ, άκουσαν με ενδιαφέρον οτι υπάρχει voip αριθμοδότηση από τις κατά τόπους ασύρματες κοινότητες.

Έχουμε λοιπόν 1-2 μήνες περιθώριο για να διαμορφώσουμε ένα σχέδιο κοινά αποδεκτό με σκοπό την επίσημη κατάθεσή του ώστε να "ευλογηθεί" αν είναι δυνατόν και άνωθεν...  ::

----------


## tenebre

> Και τα δύο θέλουν ένα πρόθεμα ΟΤΕ Like 2ΧΧΥΥΥΥΥΥ


Όχι βέβαια, αυτό είναι για σταθερά τηλέφωνα, για δείτε πιό μακριά...

1: κοινής ωφελείας
2: σταθερά
3-5: ?
6: κινητά
7: ?
8: ειδικοί αριθμοί (internet, κλπ)
9: Ειδικές ζώνες χρέωσης (μεταπώληση :: 
0: reserved

Μήπως το 7; Η κατηγορία "ασύρματες ζεύξεις" μπορεί να φαίνεται αστείο μέγεθος τώρα, αλλά σε 10-20 χρόνια θα είναι ο κανόνας!

Μιά πραγματική ιστορία:
Ένας φίλος σε "φτωχό" και απομονωμένο προάστειο της Μόσχας, δεν είχανε για χρόνια ούτε στοιχειώδη υποδομή για απλά τηλέφωνα. Οι λίγες δεκάδες γραμμών που είχε φέρει ο κρατικός οργανισμός (σας θυμίζει τίποτα ::  μοιραζόντουσαν με τηλεφωνικό (ιδιωτικό) κέντρο. Μετά την περεστρόϊκα, το προάστιο γιγαντώθηκε και δούλεψαν στο φουλ για λίγο τα κινητά.
Την οριστική λύση την έδωσε μια ιδιωτική εταιρεία με ασύρματες ζεύξεις από άλλες περισσότερο ευνοημένες περιοχές. Τώρα ΚΑΘΕ πολυκατοικία ή συγκρότημα κατοικιών έχει ΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΙΝΑ με bandwidth ασταναπάνε, και στους κοινόχρηστους χώρους υπάρχουν hotspots με voip και τα πάντα! Χρέωση; ~20$/Μήνα !!!
Σημειωτέον οτι η ΟΛΗ εγκατάσταση είναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΙΜΗ πως περίπου το AWMN πριν από λίγο. Παρ' όλα αυτά έχουν ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΗ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΔΟΤΗΣΗ στα τηλέφωνα και IPοδότηση στο internet.
Ρώτησα το φίλο μου, τι θα γίνει αν έρθει μια ωραία μέρα "κάποιος" και τους πει "ξηλώστε τα, είστε παράνομοι/ανεπίσημοι". Πολύ απλά μου απάντησε: ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ 80,000 κατοίκων (τόσοι είναι τώρα)!!!

----------


## dti

> 1: κοινής ωφελείας
> 2: σταθερά
> 3-5: ?
> 6: κινητά
> 7: ?
> 8: ειδικοί αριθμοί (internet, κλπ)
> 9: Ειδικές ζώνες χρέωσης (μεταπώληση
> 0: reserved
> 
> Μήπως το 7;


Το 7 όντως προορίζεται για ιδιωτικά δίκτυα και voip χρήση. Χρησιμοποιείται ήδη π.χ. από την Altec στο i-call.

----------


## eaggelidis

Αυτό ακριβώς είχα στο μυαλό μου.

7Χ........ 

Να το βαλουμε κάτω και να βρούμε το πως θα το φτιάξουμε

----------


## papashark

> Αυτό ακριβώς είχα στο μυαλό μου.
> 
> 7Χ........ 
> 
> Να το βαλουμε κάτω και να βρούμε το πως θα το φτιάξουμε


Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει έτοιμο  :: 

210 --> 710 Aθήνα

2310 --> 7310 Θεσσαλονίκη

2810 --> 7810 Hράκλειο

και πάει λέγοντας, δεν χρειάζετε να ξανακαλύψουμε τον τροχό...  ::

----------


## tenebre

> 210 --> 710 Aθήνα


Σωστά, αλλά όχι 21"0", το 0 είναι για τον ΟΤΕ. Οι εναλλακτικοί έχουν αρχίσει από το "1", (211).

Μήπως 712 ή 717 ας πούμε (έχει και συμμετρία).

----------


## netsailor

Πριν από κάποιο διάστημα είχα κάνει την ακόλουθη πρόταση




> Πρόταση Πανελλήνιας Αριθμοδότησης VOIP
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το Εθνικό Σχέδιο Αριθμοδότησης (http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/kanon ... 6-2FEK.pdf ) προβλέπεται οτι «Η σειρά αριθμών 50 χρησιμοποιείται για δεκαψήφιους αριθμούς ιδεατού ιδιωτικού δικτύου (50ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ,Χ=0-9)
> 
> Κάθε αριθμός είναι 10-ψήφιος της μορφής 50ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ 
> 
> Τα 8 διαθέσιμα ψηφία χωρίζονται σε 2 ομάδες
> Α. Ο γεωγραφικός κωδικός δικτύου ο οποίος μπορεί να είναι 1,2 ή 3 ψήφια και αντιστοιχεί στον Εθνικό κωδικό προορισμού (ΕΚΠ) αφαιρώντας το αρχικό ψηφίο 2. Ετσι η Αθήνα έχει 1, η Θεσσαλονίκη 31, η Πάτρα 61 κλπ.
> Β. Τα υπόλοιπα 7,6 ή 5 ψηφία είναι ελεύθερης μορφής και είναι στην κρίση των μελών του συγκεκριμένου δικτύου το πως θα χρησιμοποιηθούν.
> ...


Μετά από έλεγχο είδα οτι στη σειρά 50 έχουν ήδη εκχωρηθεί αριθμοί από την ΕΕΤΤ. Για τις σειρές 51-55 δεν υπάρχει καμμία αναφορά στο πλάνο αριθμοδότησης (ούτε καν σαν πρόβλεψη για μελλοντική επέκταση), οπότε αν δεν θέλουμε κάποια στιγμή να πέσουμε πάνω σε ήδη υπάρχοντα νούμερα είναι καλό να κινηθούμε προς τα εκεί.

Στη σειρά 7χ ήδη έχουν εκχωρηθεί διάφοροι αριθμοί.

----------


## xrg

Την πρότασή μου την έχετε απορρίψει;
(σημ. το '3' σ' αυτήν αλλάζει, να ρωτήσουμε και την ΕΕΤΤ)

----------


## paravoid

> Το 7 όντως προορίζεται για ιδιωτικά δίκτυα και voip χρήση. Χρησιμοποιείται ήδη π.χ. από την Altec στο i-call.


Ε;
Εκτός αν έχω χάσει σημαντικά επισόδεια, νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να ξεχωρίσουμε λίγο την επίσημη αριθμοδότηση από την "βάζω κάτι για να μην κάνει collision στο dialplan μου".

----------


## StarGazer

Αν είναι να πάμε σε 10ψήφια εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον pargyrak. 
(αν και πιστεύω μπέρδεψε κατά λάθος τα γράμματα)

IP: 10.ΧΧΧ.ΥΥΥ.ΖΖΖ 

VoIP νούμερο: XXXΥΥΥnn 
και με το όποιο 2ψήφιο μπροστά, γίνεται ΝΝXXXΥΥΥnn 

Το 8ψήφιο το χρησιμοποιώ ήδη εγώ(δηλ το XXXΥΥΥnn) σε όσους είναι registered στον sip μου για Θεσσαλονίκη, όποτε.. μπορούμε να σας καλέσουμε, δε μπορείτε να μας καλέσετε γιατί παίρνετε μόνο 5ψήφια ::

----------


## netsailor

> μπορούμε να σας καλέσουμε, δε μπορείτε να μας καλέσετε γιατί παίρνετε μόνο 5ψήφια


Είναι θέμα του καθενός από εμάς αν μπορεί να καλέσει 8ψήφια. Στους sip servers δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός (τουλάχιστον μέχρι τώρα)




> Αν είναι να πάμε σε 10ψήφια εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον pargyrak. 
> (αν και πιστεύω μπέρδεψε κατά λάθος τα γράμματα) 
> 
> IP: 10.ΧΧΧ.ΥΥΥ.ΖΖΖ 
> 
> VoIP νούμερο: XXXΥΥΥnn 
> και με το όποιο 2ψήφιο μπροστά, γίνεται ΝΝXXXΥΥΥnn


Αυτό το σενάριο συζητήσαμε και το απορρίψαμε γιατί:
- Οι clients θα πρέπει να αλλάζουν αριθμούς σε περίπτωση που για κάποιο λόγο αλλάξουν το ap στο οποίο συνδέονται.
- Θα δημιουργήσει προβλήματα διαχείρισης στα ap. Σκέψου κάποιος client να πάρει το XXXΥΥΥ15 το οποίο το χρησιμοποιεί ήδη κάποιος άλλος. Θα πρέπει ο κομβούχος αναγκαστικά να διαχειρίζεται το μοίρασμα.
- Υπάρχει η μικρή πιθανότητα να μην επαρκούν οι διαθέσιμοι αριθμοί. Πχ σε ένα ap με 20-25 πελάτες με softphones και ata άνετα ξεπερνάς τα 50-60 τηλέφωνα. Ακόμα και αν δεν είναι ενεργά όλα την ίδια στιγμή θα πρέπει να δεσμευτούν.

----------


## kinglyr

νέα δεδομένα στο 
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=22761&p=545527#p545527ν

----------

